# 2.6.5_rc2-love3 aka "Richard Simmons"

## steel300

Here's a new love that boots and works. Available at http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/

Enjoy!

----------

## _Nomad_

compiling right now... looking good so far  :Laughing: 

----------

## TheCoop

reiser4 still not in?

----------

## neenee

nope.

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

fix the sig

compiling now, this one better work (unless the last couple)

----------

## timmy334

```
kernel/sched.c: In function `try_to_wake_up':

kernel/sched.c:637: error: `new_cpu' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:637: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

kernel/sched.c:637: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [kernel/sched.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

```

Any ideas?

----------

## kevmille

Y'all stop hogging the bandwidth!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

flapjack@tiki flapjack $ uname -a

Linux tiki 2.6.5-rc2-love3 #1 SMP Sun Mar 28 17:03:15 EST 2004 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU 3.06GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Christopher Walken is the fscking man.

----------

## neenee

here's another mirror:

http://cos.evilforums.com/love/

(with a nice header and footer and gant icons)

oh, and this release works fine for me  :Wink: Last edited by neenee on Sun Mar 28, 2004 10:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zerojay

Compiles and works fine for me. I also realized I downloaded the source for this release before the announcement was made. Heh.. lucky timing, I guess.

----------

## malloc

Working flawlessly here.

First pure udev i've got running.

Kudos and wb steel

----------

## kevmille

```
bash-2.05b# uname -a Linux romulan 2.6.5-rc2-love3 #1 SMP Sun Mar 28 14:32:58 PST 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU 1000MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Working fine here too  :Very Happy: 

----------

## discomfitor

Works perfectly!

----------

## steel300

I like short threads. It usually means I've done something right.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kow

2.6.5-rc2-love3 #1 SMP Sun Mar 28 21:44:27 CST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

I'm game.  :Smile: 

----------

## zerojay

Linux synapse 2.6.5-rc2-love3 #1 Sun Mar 28 16:38:04 EST 2004 i686 Pentium II (Deschutes) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

...because I'm a sheep.

----------

## kevmille

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

> Linux synapse 2.6.5-rc2-love3 #1 Sun Mar 28 16:38:04 EST 2004 i686 Pentium II (Deschutes) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> 
> ...because I'm a sheep.

 

Pentium II???

----------

## zerojay

 *kevmille wrote:*   

>  *DarkStalker wrote:*   Linux synapse 2.6.5-rc2-love3 #1 Sun Mar 28 16:38:04 EST 2004 i686 Pentium II (Deschutes) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> 
> ...because I'm a sheep. 
> 
> Pentium II???

 

Yep. When you have a child, you have more important things to be spending money on than computer stuff. It's not that big of a deal since I run on 2.6.x and KDE 3.2.1.

Oh, and by the way, I used a stage one install.

----------

## kevmille

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

>  *kevmille wrote:*    *DarkStalker wrote:*   Linux synapse 2.6.5-rc2-love3 #1 Sun Mar 28 16:38:04 EST 2004 i686 Pentium II (Deschutes) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> 
> ...because I'm a sheep. 
> 
> Pentium II??? 
> ...

 

That is impressive.  I think I will keep this notebook for another year before finally upgrading.  I am waiting for a 64 bit notebook to appear, preferably a Dell Inspiron.

----------

## zerojay

 *kevmille wrote:*   

>  *DarkStalker wrote:*    *kevmille wrote:*    *DarkStalker wrote:*   Linux synapse 2.6.5-rc2-love3 #1 Sun Mar 28 16:38:04 EST 2004 i686 Pentium II (Deschutes) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> 
> ...because I'm a sheep. 
> 
> Pentium II??? 
> ...

 

I think I'd be nice and happy with something like that for a few years to come.

----------

## kevmille

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

>  *kevmille wrote:*   
> 
> That is impressive.  I think I will keep this notebook for another year before finally upgrading.  I am waiting for a 64 bit notebook to appear, preferably a Dell Inspiron. 
> 
> I think I'd be nice and happy with something like that for a few years to come.

 

I am glad I chose to use the 2.6 test kernels last year.  It gave my notebook new life.  I am quite happy with it right now.

----------

## Admiral LSD

 *malloc wrote:*   

> Working flawlessly here.
> 
> First pure udev i've got running.
> 
> Kudos and wb steel

 

You mean hotplug doesn't fuck up on shutdown/module unloading for you?

I might just have to try these, I tried virtually ever 2.6.5-rc2 patch set I could get my hands on and none fixed the hotplug issues I was having.

----------

## zerojay

I'm pure udev for about a month.. hotplug has never given me problems.. and these days, I compile all my modules into the kernel anyways and disallow module loading/unloading and all that other fun stuff.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

-love suffers from the same hotplug issues as Mortons patchset does.

@steel

Please apply these little patches to make it compile for amd64

http://nopaste.php-q.net/49084

----------

## Admiral LSD

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> -love suffers from the same hotplug issues as Mortons patchset does.

 

damn...

scratch that then...

*goes back to waiting for the hotplug guys to pull their fingers out*

----------

## dedeaux

For me.... at least.  I haven't searched for any udev stuff for about a month, but I believe in my limited understanding that I am running a pure udev system.  Nontheless, warnings at boot and lockup on shutdown when stopping hotplug with this kernel.  I have not, though, yet experienced any lockups while using the machine.  I will try it out for a while.

I mistakingly jumped on this one as I saw few "no workee here" posts in this thread.  Had to get me love fix.  No biggie... I wait...

----------

## eNTi

it fails to compile here. i got distcc configured (although i never managed to compile a kernel with distcc) and it somehow seems to be related? any thougths?

```

root@eNTi $ instkern

Mounting /boot ...

mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /boot busy

mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /boot

  CC      scripts/empty.o

gcc: cannot specify -o with -c or -S and multiple compilations

make[1]: *** [scripts/empty.o] Error 1

make: *** [scripts] Error 2

  CC      scripts/empty.o

gcc: cannot specify -o with -c or -S and multiple compilations

make[1]: *** [scripts/empty.o] Error 1

make: *** [scripts] Error 2

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.5-rc2-love3; fi

umount: /boot: device is busy

umount: /boot: device is busy

/boot unmounted. All done!

```

----------

## asimon

Okay, who's Richard Simmons? The one with the "interactive health and fitness" club?

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

Okay, who's Christopher Walken?

----------

## MadEgg

Err, have I missed something? Why is supermount in love-sources? I thought you didn't want that?

----------

## darkless

 *MadEgg wrote:*   

> Err, have I missed something? Why is supermount in love-sources? I thought you didn't want that?

 

Pizza time!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

2.6.5-rc2-mm5 is out.´

Once again, no word about the hotplug lockups.

----------

## Sgaduuw

 *MadEgg wrote:*   

> Err, have I missed something? Why is supermount in love-sources? I thought you didn't want that?

 

love-sources sold out  :Razz: 

----------

## Jefklak

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> 2.6.5-rc2-mm5 is out.´

 

Damn they're fast!

I hope within a week or so another RC or the final 2.6.5 releases...

----------

## seppe

 *kevmille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I am waiting for a 64 bit notebook to appear, preferably a Dell Inspiron.

 

Acer has an laptop with an AMD Athlon 64 in. I believe it's the Aspire 1500 series. I'm still doubting to buy the Acer TM 803CLI (=Pentium M cpu) or a Aspire 1500 (=AMD Athlon 64). It's a difficult choice   :Shocked: 

Oh and I'll test this new love-sources kernel tonight, I'm at school now. I hope it works, because the previous version crashed when the NVidia logo should appear (and yes, I did emerge nvidia-kernel)

----------

## Corp.Nobbs

 *eNTi wrote:*   

> it fails to compile here. i got distcc configured (although i never managed to compile a kernel with distcc) and it somehow seems to be related? any thougths?
> 
> ```
> 
> root@eNTi $ instkern
> ...

 

Distcc is not used when compiling kernels.. I have it permanently setup, and compiled this love OK.. You sure there's nothing dodgy with your CFLAGS? Just looking at that gcc error   :Confused: 

----------

## MadEgg

Hmmz, I get the same problems related to bootsplash, nvidia and X-lockups.

I'll have to wait a few releases more before I can get my shiny new kernel then  :Sad: 

----------

## sindre

acpi doesn't work for me since rc1 or so. Motherboard is Asus P4B533-V and the chipset is intel i845g.

relevant dmesg parts from 2.6.5-rc1-love2:

```
bash-2.05b$ cat dmesg-2.6.5-rc1-love2 | grep ACPI

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fffa000 - 000000002fffd000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fffd000 - 000000002fffe000 (ACPI NVS)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                      ) @ 0x000f5810

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   P4B533-V 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x2fffa000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   P4B533-V 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x2fffa0c0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   P4B533-V 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x2fffa030

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   P4B533-V 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x2fffa058

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS P4B533-V 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 22 low level)

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040311

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

bash-2.05b$ cat dmesg-2.6.5-rc1-love2 | grep PCI

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf2240, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-22 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 22 Mode:1 Active:1)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Enabled i801 SMBus device

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-16 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1)

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-19 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:1)

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-18 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1)

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-23 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:1)

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-17 -> 0xd1 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1)

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-21 -> 0xd9 -> IRQ 21 Mode:1 Active:1)

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-20 -> 0xe1 -> IRQ 20 Mode:1 Active:1)

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:08.0 (0014 -> 0017)

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1d.7 (0004 -> 0006)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:03.0 (0084 -> 0085)

some other stuff from dmesg missing in rc2-love3:

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-16 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[A] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-19 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[B] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-18 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[C] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-23 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[D] -> 2-23 -> IRQ 23

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-17 -> 0xd1 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1f[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-21 -> 0xd9 -> IRQ 21 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:02:09[A] -> 2-21 -> IRQ 21

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-20 -> 0xe1 -> IRQ 20 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:02:09[D] -> 2-20 -> IRQ 20

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... register #03: 00000001

.......     : Boot DT    : 1

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:   

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 13 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 14 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    E1

 15 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 16 001 01  0    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 17 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:22

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

```

2.6.5-rc2-love3:

```
bash-2.05b$ cat dmesg-2.6.5-rc2-love3 | grep ACPI

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fffa000 - 000000002fffd000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fffd000 - 000000002fffe000 (ACPI NVS)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                      ) @ 0x000f5810

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   P4B533-V 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x2fffa000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   P4B533-V 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x2fffa0c0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   P4B533-V 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x2fffa030

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   P4B533-V 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x2fffa058

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS P4B533-V 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 22 low level)

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040311

ACPI: SCI (IRQ22) allocation failed

    ACPI-0133: *** Error: Unable to install System Control Interrupt Handler, AE_NOT_ACQUIRED

ACPI: Unable to start the ACPI Interpreter

ACPI: ACPI tables contain no PCI IRQ routing entries

PCI: Invalid ACPI-PCI IRQ routing table

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Different ACPI or APIC settings may help.

bash-2.05b$ cat dmesg-2.6.5-rc2-love3 | grep PCI

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf2240, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: ACPI tables contain no PCI IRQ routing entries

PCI: Invalid ACPI-PCI IRQ routing table

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Enabled i801 SMBus device

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/24c0] at 0000:00:1f.0

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 1!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 2!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 2!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:08.0 (0014 -> 0017)

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 2!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin @ of device 0000:02:08.0. Probably buggy MP table.

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1d.7 (0004 -> 0006)

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin C of device 0000:00:1d.7. Probably buggy MP table.

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Found HC with no IRQ.  Check BIOS/PCI 0000:00:1d.7 setup!

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:03.0 (0084 -> 0085)

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 2!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin C of device 0000:02:03.0. Probably buggy MP table.

C-Media PCI: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -16
```

----------

## danone

LIDS is broken again

```
security/lids/lids_lsm.c: In Funktion »lids_lsm_init«:

security/lids/lids_lsm.c:876: Warnung: unused variable `err'

  CC      security/lids/lids_acl.o

  CC      security/lids/lids_cap.o

  CC      security/lids/lids_sysctl.o

security/lids/lids_sysctl.c: In Funktion »lids_proc_locks_sysctl«:

security/lids/lids_sysctl.c:254: error: structure has no member named `tty'

make[2]: *** [security/lids/lids_sysctl.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [security/lids] Fehler 2

make: *** [security] Fehler 2

```

----------

## steel300

 *danone wrote:*   

> LIDS is broken again
> 
> ```
> security/lids/lids_lsm.c: In Funktion »lids_lsm_init«:
> 
> ...

 

Crap, I forgot about that. Change current->tty to current->signal->tty wherever it has the problems.

----------

## Seymour

X will not start with this kernel.  It just shows a black screen and locks up hard.  The log file doesn't show anything unusual.  Everything else seems to be working well.

I'm using an epox 8rda3 nforce2 mother board and the latest nvidia drivers.

----------

## danone

mirrored LOVE-SOURCES

2.6.5-rc2-love3 with lids.patch

http://f-mt.de/love-sources

----------

## steel300

For those with the nvidia lockups, remember to make menuconfig and disable 4K-stack under kernel hacking.

----------

## nepenthe

I get an opps after I believe calculating service dependices or something... where can I find the opps though? In the kernel log?

----------

## teilo

For all you who have the hotplug segfault issue (like I do), you can fix this easily enough by chenging the stop function in your /etc/init.d/hotplug script to read as follows:

```

stop() {

   local error

   ebegin "Stopping USB and PCI hotplugging"

   #for RC in /etc/hotplug/*.rc

   #do

   #   $RC stop

   #done

   eend 0

}

```

The way I see it, modules don't need to be unloaded before shutting down. So why waste time unloading them, especially when it segfaults anyway?

----------

## Seymour

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> For those with the nvidia lockups, remember to make menuconfig and disable 4K-stack under kernel hacking.

 

It seems that I already have that unchecked.  Is there anything else that could cause the lockup?

----------

## eNTi

ok, kernel compiles now. it seems, it didn't like one of the new options. i just unchecked them all  :Smile: .

----------

## ed0n

It works fine here.

----------

## PrakashP

Yeehaa! This kernel rocks! Finally a love kernel operating very nicely on my nforce2. So far it seems to be the best one!

@teilo

Your suggestion is too radical. Rather edit the usb.rc and comment the appropriate rmmods out like I did.

----------

## wizard69

Linux bilbo 2.6.5-rc2-love3 #1 Mon Mar 29 20:49:13 CEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Yep works for me to with Nvidia Drivers no more freezing THX Steel for this great release. The only thing i am still having problems with is sensors since 2.6.5-rc1-love2 the only output from sensors is

```
asb100-i2c-1-2d

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5500

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0001)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0002)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0003)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0004)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0005)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0006)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0007)

ERROR: Can't get FAN data! (0x0031)

ERROR: Can't get FAN data! (0x0032)

ERROR: Can't get FAN data! (0x0033)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data! (0x0051)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data! (0x0054)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data! (0x0057)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data! (0x005a)

ERROR: Can't get VID data!

alarms:

```

seems to be a problem with the asb100 module for my asus mobo perhaps someone can help

----------

## PrakashP

Well I have the same, but gkrellm2 still shows the temps, so I don't care. It it probably due to renaming in /sys.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@teilo

Nevertheless a device won't appear again if you plug it out and in again. (with 2.6.5-rc2-mm4)

----------

## tatesworld

X working fine now, can log out/in ok again

Strange problem that has occured since about 2.6.5 i think, anyway system boots up, loads X

, but cannot do CTRL ALT + F1 CTRL ALT F2 etc or do init 2 to go to terminal mode, monitor just switches off , have to CTRL ALT F7 to switch monitor back to X mode

X terminals work though fine, any ideas, is this kernel issue/nvidia issue?

----------

## Kow

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=996959#996959

More info on LM Sensors with kernels >=2.6.5-rc1

I made a post over a week ago but noone cares until they get the problem.   :Confused: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

What's this supposed to mean?

```
bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

Unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffff00018baa32 RIP:

<ffffffff802c1ac0>{splash_renderc+256}PML4 46e063 PGD 1f25067 PMD 3d5ed067 PTE 0

Oops: 0000 [1] PREEMPT

CPU 0

Pid: 6832, comm: splash.bin Not tainted 2.6.5-rc2-love3

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff802c1ac0>] <ffffffff802c1ac0>{splash_renderc+256}

RSP: 0018:000001003f0a9cc0  EFLAGS: 00010202

RAX: 0000000000000010 RBX: 0000000000000010 RCX: 000000000000ad55

RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 0000000000000001 RDI: ffffff00018baa32

RBP: 0000000000000a00 R08: ffffffff80459b39 R09: ffffff00002d3a32

R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: 0000000000000008

R13: 0000000000000a00 R14: ffffffff80459800 R15: 00000000ad550000

FS:  0000002a958ae090(0000) GS:ffffffff80466800(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

CR2: ffffff00018baa32 CR3: 0000000000101000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Process splash.bin (pid: 6832, stackpage=1003f078340)

Stack: 000000003f077340 0000000000000010 ffffffff80459800 000001003f0a9d58

       ffffffff80459b38 ffffff00013b2000 0000000000000001 00000000000000ff

       ffffffff802c2163 ffffffff00000019

Call Trace:<ffffffff802c2163>{splash_cursor+419} <ffffffff802bcde6>{fbcon_cursor+406}

       <ffffffff80131a3f>{thread_return+41} <ffffffff80271ae7>{hide_cursor+39}

       <ffffffff80271f5b>{redraw_screen+331} <ffffffff80272720>{vc_resize+992}

       <ffffffff802bf58f>{splash_status+207} <ffffffff802bfaff>{splash_write_proc+991}

       <ffffffff801a75a7>{proc_file_write+39} <ffffffff80173d74>{vfs_write+228}

       <ffffffff80173e89>{sys_write+73} <ffffffff80110592>{system_call+126}

Code: 0f b7 17 48 83 c7 02 41 f6 c3 40 74 05 44 09 fa eb 12 85 f6

RIP <ffffffff802c1ac0>{splash_renderc+256} RSP <000001003f0a9cc0>

CR2: ffffff00018baa32

 <6>bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 1 changed to on
```

----------

## eNTi

interesting error here. when i type "exit" in an eterm, it will sometimes crash (<defunct>) and produce a little pike in cpu use. i do "feel" this pike, my system becomes stuck for half a second or so it seems. at least i hear a "jump" in an xmms song. this hasn't happend with any other sources.

until now, gentoo-dev-sources feel a lot smoother than love, maybe this is a little buggy release?

----------

## agrippa_cash

Will the Evil Sources release be the Robotic Richard Simmons?  After that I suggest you Release the dogs. Or the bees. Or the dogs with bees in their mouths and when they bark they shoot bees at you.

That would be cool.

I'm still running a several release old  love-kernel (I didn't want to renice X) so maybe I'll join the 2.6.5 rc crowd today.

----------

## ktech

i'm running 2.6.5-rc2-love3 actually.

it runs very well until now. Ati-drivers compiles cleanly... vmware compiles cleanly....

but when I do a reboot, the computer stalls at:

* Shutting down USB and PCI devices.........

and then it don't move from that.

Any tip?

with 2.6.4-rc1-love3 it runs flawlessly.

----------

## VolcomPimp

anyone know what's being done about ATI direct rendering issues?

Am I stuck until ATI releases 2.6 drivers or will there probly be somethin

added to the kernel?

----------

## danone

steel what is wrong there I disabled 4k stack on kernel but my NVIDIA card wont work 

when i start X or or gdm my screen got black and system freezes although I reinstalled nvidia drivers get issed off what is that damn 

using udev and sysfs but this couldnt be the problem i used it also with 2.6.5-rc1-love2 all 2.6.5-rc2xx wont work..argh

----------

## steel300

 *danone wrote:*   

> steel what is wrong there I disabled 4k stack on kernel but my NVIDIA card wont work 
> 
> when i start X or or gdm my screen got black and system freezes although I reinstalled nvidia drivers get issed off what is that damn 
> 
> using udev and sysfs but this couldnt be the problem i used it also with 2.6.5-rc1-love2 all 2.6.5-rc2xx wont work..argh

 

I have no idea what would cause that. Does X start if you go back to the nv driver instead of nvidia?

----------

## Seymour

 *danone wrote:*   

> steel what is wrong there I disabled 4k stack on kernel but my NVIDIA card wont work 
> 
> when i start X or or gdm my screen got black and system freezes although I reinstalled nvidia drivers get issed off what is that damn 
> 
> using udev and sysfs but this couldnt be the problem i used it also with 2.6.5-rc1-love2 all 2.6.5-rc2xx wont work..argh

 

I have the same problem, altough I'm not using udev.  I found that if I manualy modprobe the nvidia module, then I can startx successfuly, but x still eventually locks up.  Sometimes when I ctl-alt-bksp (before any lockups) I see an endless spew of what looks like backtraces (they go too fast to see).

Edit:

I found a reproducable way to get the console spew:

1. modprobe nvidia

2. startx

3. ctl-alt-bksp  (this works correctly)

4. startx

5. ctl-alt-bksp  (causes spew and lockup)

Some times it goes forever, some times it ends with:

```

 <0>Kernel panic: Fatal exception in interrupt

In interrupt handler - not syncing
```

----------

## zerojay

 *agrippa_cash wrote:*   

> Will the Evil Sources release be the Robotic Richard Simmons?  After that I suggest you Release the dogs. Or the bees. Or the dogs with bees in their mouths and when they bark they shoot bees at you.
> 
> That would be cool.
> 
> I'm still running a several release old  love-kernel (I didn't want to renice X) so maybe I'll join the 2.6.5 rc crowd today.

 

Uh.. you never had to renice X whatsoever. It was just recommended so that you would get an extra bit of performance out of it. I don't renice X either and I've still been using the latest love kernels without a problem. I've been running verynice lately though.. great little program.

----------

## Admiral LSD

 *ktech wrote:*   

> i'm running 2.6.5-rc2-love3 actually.
> 
> it runs very well until now. Ati-drivers compiles cleanly... vmware compiles cleanly....
> 
> but when I do a reboot, the computer stalls at:
> ...

 

I get this too, it's a problem with hotplug and 2.6.5-rc2 in general not just -love specifically. Every 2.6.5-rc2 patchset I've tried so far has had similar issues. The hotplug guys know about it but it still hasn't been fixed yet even with the new version of hotplug released into ~x86 this morning.

 *VolcomPimp wrote:*   

> anyone know what's being done about ATI direct rendering issues?
> 
> Am I stuck until ATI releases 2.6 drivers or will there probly be somethin
> 
> added to the kernel?

 

What ATi direct rendering issues?

```
ianweb@genom ianweb $ uname -a

Linux genom 2.6.4-gentoo-r2 #2 Mon Mar 29 13:51:09 WST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

```
ianweb@genom ianweb $ dmesg | grep agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 8x mode
```

```
ianweb@genom ianweb $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

```
ianweb@genom ianweb $ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9700 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.7.6)
```

```
ianweb@genom ianweb $ glxgears

10322 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2064.400 FPS

11787 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2357.400 FPS

11782 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2356.400 FPS
```

Everything works here.

----------

## eNTi

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> What's this supposed to mean?
> 
> ```
> bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).
> 
> ...

 

confirmed. same error here. going back to gentoo-dev-sources. love does nothing good to me  :Smile: .

----------

## Regor

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

> I've been running verynice lately though.. great little program.

 

Thanks for the tip on verynice. I'm now experimenting with it. So far it's living up to its name. We'll see if I like it long-term.

----------

## pixie

I cant make hfsplus work in this kernel.... The module wont load and I get this output in dmesg

```
hfsplus: Unknown symbol PageActive
```

I have just bought a lacie d2 firewire hard drive that mostly lives plugged into my iMac that I like to plug into the PC sometimes so hfsplus is very usefull to me.

hfsplus works for me in 2.6.4-ck1 but the ieee1394 crapped out in that kernel and corrupted the drive. so I am stuck for the moment.

----------

## bengi

I am also unable to get into X using this kernel, I have not ticked the 4kb thing under kernel hacking and I am using udev, it just hangs with a white line along the bottom. I can get in with the nv driver though, any ideas?

----------

## danone

I also get into X with nv..unless modprobe and rmmod before its sticky and I feel so far that i will throw out the shit nvidia card..hate such incompatibilities on hw

----------

## kevmille

Odd.  I noticed that after kdm is executed, it takes longer before the KDE splashscreen appears.

----------

## danone

its funny on 2.6.5-rc3 its totally unable to load nvidia.ko invalid stack size

----------

## PrakashP

There is something you are doing wrong, as I have no probelm in loading the nvidia binary. I am using 53.41, which I recommend, as this one seems to be really stable.

----------

## nbensa

 *danone wrote:*   

> its funny on 2.6.5-rc3 its totally unable to load nvidia.ko invalid stack size

 

I get "invalid module format" with 5336 and 5341. I'm using -mm tree, and I've made CONFIG_4KSTACKS=n in .config, but still no go.

Regards,

Norberto

----------

## nbensa

Errr... CONFIG_4KSTACKS was reset to =y...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## danone

where is  5341 never found it..blind or what?nbensa welcome to my problem  :Smile: 

----------

## nbensa

 *danone wrote:*   

> where is  5341 never found it..

 

Oh... Sorry. I've found it in these forums... Let me check my browser history....

Here it is https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=997166#997166

----------

## danone

thanks nbensa i thought i got doomed..because on the ftp of nvidia is nothing also on other nvidia servers

----------

## nbensa

Ok. After patching my kernel for the damn 4KSTACKS thingy, I still can't load nvidia driver. Yes, I know I'm not using {love,steel}-sources but I thought someone could enlight me.

```
$ sudo /sbin/modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.5-rc3-mm1/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format

```

And this is the patch:

```
$ cat 4k-reenable.patch

diff -Naurp linux-2.6.5-rc1-mm1/arch/i386/Kconfig linux-2.6.5-rc1-mm1-removed/arch/i386/Kconfig

--- linux-2.6.5-rc1-mm1/arch/i386/Kconfig       2004-03-16 21:28:03.000000000 +0100

+++ linux-2.6.5-rc1-mm1-removed/arch/i386/Kconfig       2004-03-16 21:32:08.000000000 +0100

@@ -1555,7 +1555,14 @@ config MAGIC_SYSRQ

        default y

 config 4KSTACKS

-       def_bool y

+       bool "Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb"

+       default n

+       help

+         If you say Y here the kernel will use a 4Kb stacksize for the

+         kernel stack attached to each process/thread. This facilitates

+         running more threads on a system and also reduces the pressure

+         on the VM subsystem for higher order allocations. This option

+         will also use IRQ stacks to compensate for the reduced stackspace.

 config X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG

        bool

```

----------

## danone

am nbensa its not the 4k stack so far I see..i'm on debug well hope to find something..there is a function which post 4k stack to module init tools..modpost-..if you use 2.6.5-rc3-mm1

----------

## nbensa

 *danone wrote:*   

> am nbensa its not the 4k stack so far I see..i'm on debug well hope to find something..there is a function which post 4k stack to module init tools..modpost-..if you use 2.6.5-rc3-mm1

 

What?

You mean you're debugging it. Do you want me to debug it? How? Where do I start? I've never done a kernel/module debug before.

----------

## danone

i look at the log want try to play with reverse patches of mm sources step by step..argh also the 5341-r1 will not get me into X or something else it freeze hard..and have to turn off power..damn I disablet 4k in .config of kernel is #Config_4k not set to i have say explicit =n?

----------

## asimon

 *ett_gramse_nap wrote:*   

> Okay, who's Christopher Walken?

 

Christopher Walken is a nervous-looking lead and supporting actor of the American stage and films. He won an Oscar as best supporting actor for his performance in Deer Hunter, The (1978). Seen in mostly supporting roles throughout the 80s and early 90s, often portraying psychologically unstable characters.

The "psychologically unstable character" part is very fitting for the love-sources kernel.   :Wink: 

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

 *asimon wrote:*   

>  *ett_gramse_nap wrote:*   Okay, who's Christopher Walken? 
> 
> Christopher Walken is a nervous-looking lead and supporting actor of the American stage and films. He won an Oscar as best supporting actor for his performance in Deer Hunter, The (1978). Seen in mostly supporting roles throughout the 80s and early 90s, often portraying psychologically unstable characters.
> 
> The "psychologically unstable character" part is very fitting for the love-sources kernel.  

 

Thank you so much! Now I can finally look at my boot sequence without thinking that Steel300 is looking back.

----------

## Breakman79

 *ett_gramse_nap wrote:*   

> Thank you so much! Now I can finally look at my boot sequence without thinking that Steel300 is looking back.

 

Well, at least it's not Richard Simmons looking back at you.   :Shocked: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

 *eNTi wrote:*   

>  *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   What's this supposed to mean?
> 
> ```
> bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).
> 
> ...

 

A similar one to this just occured to me on 2.6.4-gentoo-r1... reproducable... *sigh*

----------

